# PLA's new paint scheme...looks familiar?



## ex_coelis (6 Sep 2009)

personally i think the tank and SP gun look sick

what do you think gents

are those headlights HID?? lol


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Sep 2009)

Certainly looks CADPAT like. The colours appear to be spot on.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Sep 2009)

Just a few army.ca stickers and they could 'look' like the newest sponsor, ha!

OWDU


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Sep 2009)

A couple of the photos look like they're street racing under the Gardiner Expressway in Toronto.  ;D


----------



## ex_coelis (7 Sep 2009)

btw for those who may be wondering, these are not photoshopped; they are real

are we getting royalties for this or what?


----------



## ex_coelis (7 Sep 2009)

more on this; we've talked about this possibility before, the cadpat on vehicle deal. but it never came to any fruitation. now that somebody else has taken this idea and made it en mass, perhaps we should look into 1. pursue a pattent infringement 2. pursue royalties 3. ask them how they did it and how much it cost??


----------



## hugh19 (7 Sep 2009)

I just want to know what is it with the chinese and having whitewalls?


----------



## ex_coelis (7 Sep 2009)

this last one has nothing to do with the paint but i just wanted to throw it in there..


----------



## kkwd (7 Sep 2009)

sledge said:
			
		

> I just want to know what is it with the chinese and having whitewalls?



The white rims are done for formal parades in the style of the Russian army.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2009)

On a related note, The Slovak AF did this to a Mig-29


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2009)

ex_coelis said:
			
		

> more on this; we've talked about this possibility before, the cadpat on vehicle deal. but it never came to any fruitation. now that somebody else has taken this idea and made it en mass, perhaps we should look into 1. pursue a pattent infringement 2. pursue royalties 3. ask them how they did it and how much it cost??



This is nothing new.  The Americans experimented with computer generated patterns for their vehicles in the 1970s.  Both the Americans and the British had "City Cam" on their Berlin Bde vehicles in the 1980's that used shades of grey, white and black.

The trials done in the 70's and 80's proved to expensive and complicated to do complete fleets.

These pixels are too big for non urban warfare as nothing in nature is in straight lines, rectangular or square.  The greens and olive colours would also stand out in an urban environment.  Smaller pixels would probably work much better.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2009)

Berlin Brigade  -  UK Forces

http://www.emlra.org/images/photos/Berlin_Brigade_Chieftain.jpg

http://www.emlra.org/images/photos/Berlin_Brigade_Chieftain_head_on.jpg

http://www.emlra.org/images/photos/Berlin_Brigade_chieftains_parade.jpg

http://www.emlra.org/images/photos/Berlin_Brigade_Land_Rover.jpg

http://www.emlra.org/images/photos/Berlin_Brigade_Land_Rover_01GF98.jpg

http://www.cix.co.uk/~mollusca/tank/9607bel05.jpg


History - http://www.emlra.org/articles/berlin_brigade.htm


----------



## ex_coelis (7 Sep 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This is nothing new.  The Americans experimented with computer generated patterns for their vehicles in the 1970s.  Both the Americans and the British had "City Cam" on their Berlin Bde vehicles in the 1980's that used shades of grey, white and black.
> 
> The trials done in the 70's and 80's proved to expensive and complicated to do complete fleets.
> 
> These pixels are too big for non urban warfare as nothing in nature is in straight lines, rectangular or square.  The greens and olive colours would also stand out in an urban environment.  Smaller pixels would probably work much better.



Thank you I'm well aware of the US army trials while that is not what I was talking about. I was referring to the fact that these Chinese vehicles are painted in the exact colours of Cadpat, which is pattented

The berlin brigade vehicles are not painted in the same scheme as the above PLA fleet, so they are not comparable. The PLA vehicle are in fact, painted in the 'smaller pixels' as you suggest


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2009)

I see you didn't really read my post, but we can carry on anyway.  The US Army trials had much smaller pixels than the PLA.   What I remember is a 1974 Pattern "Mutt" done up in green, olive, and black pixels.  This photo of a MRAP demonstrates that they still give it a try now and then.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2009)

ex_coelis said:
			
		

> Thank you I'm well aware of the US army trials while that is not what I was talking about. I was referring to the fact that these Chinese vehicles are painted in the exact colours of Cadpat, which is pattented



I don't know why you are in such a snit, after you posted this:



			
				ex_coelis said:
			
		

> this last one has nothing to do with the paint but i just wanted to throw it in there..
> 
> 09090722098aae10798637b957.jpg







			
				ex_coelis said:
			
		

> The berlin brigade vehicles are not painted in the same scheme as the above PLA fleet, so they are not comparable. The PLA vehicle are in fact, painted in the 'smaller pixels' as you suggest



Sorry, but again you did not understand my post.  I didn't say the Berlin Brigade had the same scheme.  I said that computer generated cam on vehicles is nothing new.  I also said that the PLA pattern pixels are still too large for non-urban locations.  They would also not work too well in an urban environment with the amounts of green and olive colouring.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2009)

ex_coelis said:
			
		

> I was referring to the fact that these Chinese vehicles are painted in the exact colours of Cadpat, which is pattented



If you cant unquestionably say, using low quality pictures such as these, that the colours used on chinese vehicles are they exact same shade as Canadian coulours, then maybe you have a "fact". And if you eye is that precise, you must work in the paint department at Home Depot......


----------



## ex_coelis (8 Sep 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't know why you are in such a snit, after you posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but again you did not understand my post.  I didn't say the Berlin Brigade had the same scheme.  I said that computer generated cam on vehicles is nothing new.  I also said that the PLA pattern pixels are still too large for non-urban locations.  They would also not work too well in an urban environment with the amounts of green and olive colouring.



Sorry for posting such old news. Evidently this is not a new development but an obsolete 70's rerun. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ex_coelis (8 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you cant unquestionably say, using low quality pictures such as these, that the colours used on chinese vehicles are they exact same shade as Canadian coulours, then maybe you have a "fact". And if you eye is that precise, you must work in the paint department at Home Depot......



You're absolutely right.

Too bad the patent & copyright is on the pattern and the approximate percentage representation of each colour not the colour itself; the description and claim of the patent (CA 2442558) does not indicate a specific colour code, just 'black', 'light green' etc so it can be any shade with the general appearance of such. and it doesn't have to identical, just similar to enact an infringement, otherwise a 1% difference in shade in one colour can be patented again by someone else, making a 'patent' pointless, wouldn't you agree?

But you are absolutely right. I agree 100% with what you're saying. I don't know anything I just work at the paint dept at the Home Depot


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2009)

Hey, if it turns you crank, walk over to China yourself and tell them about a copyright claim yourself. I'm sure they care......


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2009)

Here is some Aussie digicam on a UNIMOG I wsa driving two weeks ago at the GBTA.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## ex_coelis (1 Oct 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hey, if it turns you crank, walk over to China yourself and tell them about a copyright claim yourself. I'm sure they care......



I'm glad that you took the opportunity to learn something about patents instead of being an ignorant douche, which you obviously are not

Thumbs down attitude for effort


----------



## davidk (1 Oct 2009)

ex_coelis said:
			
		

> I'm glad that you took the opportunity to learn something about patents instead of being an ignorant douche, which you obviously are not
> 
> Thumbs down attitude for effort



Nobody's gonna drag the PLA to court over this. You really think China would care if Canada tried to get a legal injunction? We're not at war, but it's not as if a NATO ally was using our camouflage pattern. If the Italian army started painting their vehicles this way, we could potentially see results from that avenue.

Oh, and thumbs down for your attitude. Calling a senior member of these forums a douche, even backhandedly, is just begging for a one-way trip to the warning system.


----------



## Jammer (1 Oct 2009)

Senior member or not, I really don't think there was any need for a smartass comment like CA made. 
However "douche" mmm no not really bright in anyone's book.


----------



## medaid (2 Oct 2009)

:


----------



## AndyRad (7 Oct 2009)

why don't we just get back to the topic that this thread is. CADPAT  (or very similar) by the PLA.... i seen allot of their vehicles done up like that in their big parade last week an i was wondering....i could easily see how expensive it could be. but it does make the equipment a little tougher looking.


----------



## medaid (7 Oct 2009)

I have a better idea! How bout we just kill this? This thread isn't going anywhere, and it honestly didn't provide much insight into... well anything.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2009)

Usual caveats.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

